# Don't you just love it when . . .



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Last night I went out for a meal with my wife and a good friend of ours.

We all ordered food. The waiter brought mine and my wife's and then said to my friend "you didn't order any food" when he turned looking for his.

To which we replied that he had ordered a pizza. O sorry says the waiter I didn't hear. He apologised and said it would be 20 minutes.

1 minute later he turned up with the pizza.

Ok - its a place we go to regularly and know them well, but sometimes local humour doesn't do it for me


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

We went to a cafe in Sahl Hashish a few days ago, a very upmarket place. We sat down and eventually got the waiter to come over. He said they were closed, finished. His idea of a joke! Not funny when you are hot and thirsty, he only backed down when we got up to leave. I just don't get the humour.


----------

